# Fivics Limbs



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of research on limbs, seeing that it might take Alternative 4 to 6 weeks to fill my riser order.

And Fivics limbs aren't really reviewed here much.

Why is that?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

It's not just their limbs that aren't reviewed much. It's pretty much everything Fivics makes. Michele Frangilli has shot some (https://scontent-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10702143_1467867473488827_833543620612605995_n.jpg?oh=ce59dcd17724f62e3b24c37bfb113774&oe=55B05852), but I have no idea what he thought about them - I just saw the photos on the Gillo Facebook page. 

My guess is that although their products look nice, the lack of reviews or feedback makes potential buyers hesitant to take a chance. They don't make many inexpensive products - most are comparable in price with similar products from other more established vendors. So, I bet most people say, "Well, that Fivics (insert product here) looks really nice, but if I'm going to shell out my money it's probably safer to stick with a brand that I know." The few people that do take the chance and buy the Fivics item(s) don't appear to be very vocal about their impressions either. 

I don't know how long Fivics has been around, but their products appear to be well though out and at least a few higher level archers are using them. I've seen video of Chinese shooters using Fivics risers and limbs. I personally have two Fivics quivers in my household (both are Miracle 300) and we like them very much. I'm also about to pull the trigger on one of their Polite 3 finger tabs. I've been mulling it over for a couple of months.

-Kent W.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've had lots of Fivics stuff and earlier Soma branded stuff, I've yet to see a poor product. I think they target European and Asian markets more.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I plan on a set of their Titan limbs sometime in the next few months. The specs look extremely promising.

-Grant


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I also like the appearance of the Titan limb. I am sure I will buy what Lancaster has in stock when I drive up, after my riser arrives. It would just be great to know if the Titan is superior to my other options under $300.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

My source at Fivics in Korea told me their limbs are made by MK Korea so they are quality limbs.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

yes, MK Korea makes Fivics limbs for Fivics. 



Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm getting mine in 6 hours.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Time's up.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice ! Please post a review .


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

do not know much about fivics limbs, is Titan limbs for target shooting or hunting bow?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Astroguy said:


> I also like the appearance of the Titan limb. I am sure I will buy what Lancaster has in stock when I drive up, after my riser arrives. It would just be great to know if the Titan is superior to my other options under $300.


Just comparing specs to specs it doesn't seem like anything under $400 really compare. Pure carbon with 3K crossweave for stability is pretty awesome tech in a midrange set of limbs.

-Grant


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

I've had a new pair of Fivics FX1 limbs for about a month. I ordered them from Alternative and they were shipped a full 6 weeks after I ordered. They might rate the draw weight a little differently. For example, with my Winex limbs (long 36lbs) on my Best Zenit riser (limb bolts wound out as far as I feel safe) with my 30.25 inch draw results in 41 pounds on the fingers. With my long 36lb FX1 limbs on the same riser 30.25 inch draw results in 45 pounds on the fingers. Haven't been able to shoot them too much because the draw weight is too high to tune with any of my current arrows. But so far they seem to be high quality limbs.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Chris,

Are all the Fivics currently on the market made by MK?

Thanks


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have been told they are.

Fivics makes their own risers but outsourcers their limbs.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

droy said:


> Chris,
> 
> Are all the Fivics currently on the market made by MK?
> 
> Thanks


yes, but i do not know to what specs they are made. They could be made to MK specs which is very high, or to Fivics specs, which could be high, medium or low. I have no personal info on the limbs. I would assume if MK made them, then they are quality. But that would depend on Fivics really. 


Chris


----------

